# Gurbani Viewer Software



## kds1980 (Jan 17, 2008)

The following site is distribuiting Gurbani viewer software for projectors in gurudwara
like settings.

Downloads


----------



## Arvind (Feb 12, 2009)

I had been using SikhiToTheMax II till now at local gurudwara... This one looks good too... will try this software for next function


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 12, 2009)

Arvind ji

A person can't access the link. The message is Forbidden. You probably can because you have an account a password.


----------



## Arvind (Feb 13, 2009)

Aad ji, I didnt know about it. But why is this msg forbidden? With Regards, Arvind.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 13, 2009)

Arvind ji

I think a person has to start an account on the web site before they are allowed to view it. Maybe if you give the url, then we can sign up and then have access to the link.

Just a theory. I don't really know why.


----------



## Arvind (Feb 13, 2009)

ok. Thanks for the reply Antonia ji.

With Regards,
Arvind.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 13, 2009)

antonia jio...
i had no problems accessing..or downloading and installing the software to check it out...all works fine. I DONT have account..and wasnt asked to sign up.....so maybe you can try once more


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 13, 2009)

Gyani ji

I will try again and give an update. Thank you. :yes:

OK -- I JUST TRIED AGAIN. And it worked out fine. Could be they were doing server upgrades just when I tried. Thank you Gyani for checking it out.

Well my assessment. They are doing a great job in the Austin Sangat(th). What they lack in space, because they have to meet monthly in a Lutheran Church, they make up for in organization. Down to the "t" and they have a good web site. You can tell what is going on at all times. And good web site resources.


----------

